# Van Helsin's Curse-cd



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

I just got this but it has been out a while. Has anybody heard it? What do you think? Dee Snider produced some of it and he does some talking. This is the site, it has some sweet videos in it. www.vanhelsingscurse.com.


----------



## NightsFrost (Aug 13, 2005)

Fallfire,
Dude good to see you here...

Yeah, I've been listening to that album for the past couple of days. Didn't really like it at first but after listening to it once or twice, it turned out to be pretty good.
Very good music to get into the Halloween mood.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Calis..er I mean yeah NightsFrost it took me a while too. Check out the videos they put on their website.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey thanks for the heads up on this music.


----------

